# 1000 calories a day from Michael Moseley book - new to dieting



## Talbothays Tess (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi, having been diagnosed with pre diabetes I have been religiously sticking to ( sometimes even less than) 1000 calories a day ( and low carbs). I have never dieted before and this is all new to me. I also run three times a week and have tried to dance around the living room a lot ! I have only lost three pounds in three weeks.......so am a bit disappointed. Will the weight keep coming off if I stick to this? I can't see me cutting back much more to be honest


----------



## grovesy (Dec 21, 2018)

That is a pound a week that is a good steady loss.


----------



## travellor (Dec 21, 2018)

Talbothays Tess said:


> Hi, having been diagnosed with pre diabetes I have been religiously sticking to ( sometimes even less than) 1000 calories a day ( and low carbs). I have never dieted before and this is all new to me. I also run three times a week and have tried to dance around the living room a lot ! I have only lost three pounds in three weeks.......so am a bit disappointed. Will the weight keep coming off if I stick to this? I can't see me cutting back much more to be honest



Keep at it, it's working for you, the weight is certainly coming off.
4 stone in a year was about what I managed as well.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 21, 2018)

travellor said:


> Keep at it, it's working for you, the weight is certainly coming off.
> 4 stone in a year was about what I managed as well.



Hear Hear!

If they did another blood test on you the week after they told you, there'd be very little change, if any at all.

However - give it a couple of months - and there absolutely should be!


----------



## Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

Have you done a lot of low calorie dieting before?
I have been put on diets for decades, and now find that my weightloss on low carb is slower when I am eating low calorie than when I eat a bit more - and my energy levels do not drop which is another feature of low calorie dieting for me.
It might seem wrong that eating more results in more loss, but it seems to be something my body has learned to do thanks to all the diet sheets I have been ordered to follow.


----------



## KARNAK (Dec 21, 2018)

You keep at it girl, doing really well .


----------



## Talbothays Tess (Dec 21, 2018)

Ah, thanks for the support everyone. It seemed like such a small loss, but I know it will all add up . I don't really need to lose much weight anyway, but until I eventually receive another blood test result (February) , it is all I have got to go on. Enjoy your Christmas, one and all !


----------



## Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

If it is more important to keep your blood glucose levels under control than to lose weight, perhaps it would be easier for you to get a meter - there are cheap to use ones available mail order, and test your blood after eating.
I lost 46 lb without trying, just keeping my blood glucose levels in the normal range after meals.
I assumed, from your post that weightloss was vital - but if it isn't then concentrating on blood glucose is probably to your advantage.


----------



## Talbothays Tess (Dec 21, 2018)

Drummer said:


> If it is more important to keep your blood glucose levels under control than to lose weight, perhaps it would be easier for you to get a meter - there are cheap to use ones available mail order, and test your blood after eating.
> I lost 46 lb without trying, just keeping my blood glucose levels in the normal range after meals.
> I assumed, from your post that weightloss was vital - but if it isn't then concentrating on blood glucose is probably to your advantage.





Drummer said:


> If it is more important to keep your blood glucose levels under control than to lose weight, perhaps it would be easier for you to get a meter - there are cheap to use ones available mail order, and test your blood after eating.
> I lost 46 lb without trying, just keeping my blood glucose levels in the normal range after meals.
> I assumed, from your post that weightloss was vital - but if it isn't then concentrating on blood glucose is probably to your advantage.


Thank you.


----------

